# Multi Webcam Streaming



## Moritz123 (17. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir möchten gerne unsere Offices via webcam vernetzen und über eine Website die Streams aus den Büros im Intranet verfügbar machen.
Es ergibt sich also folgendes Infrastruktur-Layout:

```
Webcam 1 \
Webcam 2 - > Streamserver -> Webserver displaying html5 Video 
Webcam n /
```

Ich habe bisher folgende Setups versucht:
1) VLC (client, win) und FFServer(Linux): Ich bekomme beim öffnen des Streams vom FFServer ca. 1-2 Frames angezeigt, dann ist Schluss
2) ffmpeg (client, win) und FFServer (Linux): Ich bekomme keine Verbindung zum Server, da ffmpeg mit einer Exception aussteigt.

Ich bin vollkommen frei in der Wahl der Betriebssysteme und Streaming Server. Hauptsache es funktionert 

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße,

Moritz


----------

